# Mez/JB M1-Cannot turn on bluetooth



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been running this great ROM for a few months. I only today tried to transfer some files via Bluetooth and found that I cannot get it to turn on. I can move the swithc to "On" but it does not get highlighted. If I go to another menu it is no longer in the "On" position.
Any help please?
Thanks
Howard


----------

